# 15th Annual Shrine Sportsmen Fishing Tournament



## RudyTxDeer (May 5, 2008)

It's time to make plans for our 15th Annual Tournament. It will take place on June 22nd at Matagorda Harbor Marina. As in the past we will be giving away over $10,000.00 in cash plus prizes. There will be a Captains Meeting on Friday June 21st starting at 6:30pm at the Matagorda Fireman's Hall. Weigh-in will be held on June 22nd at Matagorda Harbor Marina at 3:00pm. This year we have hired Fishing Tournament Weigh-Master, Kevin Keith Burns as our official Weigh-Master.You can register on-line or at the Captains Meeting. Our web site is <shrinesportsmen.com> or call me if you wish to mail in your entry. My name and number is Rudy Staudt (281)356-6797.


----------



## RudyTxDeer (May 5, 2008)

*Shrine Sportsmen 15th Annual Tournament*

Only 16 days from today till our Tournament. Along with other cash and prizes we will be selling raffle tickets on a 2019 Polaris 900 Ranger. At the Captains meeting on June 21st you will enjoy a free fish dinner,open bar and a long sleeve wet dry t-shirt. On Saturday we will be serving hot dogs beer and soft drinks while you wait at weigh-in.


----------



## RudyTxDeer (May 5, 2008)

*Shrine Sportsmen 15th Annual Tournament*

It's not too late to register for our Tournament. You can either do so on line or pay at the door Friday evening starting at 6:00pm. Hope to see you there!


----------

